# Pics of my OB peacock



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Would like your opinions as to the colours and type of OB peacock, Thanks.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks like my OB peacock as well. I'm not sure if there's any official name for these. They are a hybrid. I find they grow alot bigger than my other "pure" peacocks.


----------

